

When algorithms grow accustomed to your face - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/01/technology/when-algorithms-grow-accustomed-to-your-face.html?hpw&rref=technology&_r=0

======
cm127
The few years before machines reach some kind of malevolent sentience will be
the best years because they'll understand us more than we'll ever understand
ourselves.

